# I'm new here ...



## Plum Lov'in (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi, My name is Jolene and I'm from Wisconsin. Right now I only have 2 donkeys, and until we move, both are staying at Corinne's (MeadowRidge) farm. I cant wait till I can bring them home! When I get up there I will take some pictures and try to post them. Corinne dont know this...well, I guess, she will now




: but when we move I would LOVE to just take all her donkeys, they are so sweet and friendly, especially Earl, but hes a standard size and not to sure Bob (my hubby) would let me have him, and knowing Corinne neither would she. I have been looking at all your pictures that have been posted and you sure have some cute little ones. Hoping someday to have a foal or two of my own. Jolene


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome JOLENE, :bgrin its about time I see you posting :aktion033: ... so YOU THINK your going to be taking all my donkeys ---its NOT HAPPENING.. :bgrin :bgrin and remember since I have to transport yours to you new home, I will know who is in my trailer :bgrin You'll love this forum we really a very friendly bunch, and most of us know each other by our first names. I guess I wont be talking to you to much on the phone anymore now that you have FINALLY found your way to the forum.



: You'll learn alot on donkey care and feeding on here too, and if you ever have any questions ask.



: Corinne


----------



## jdomep (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome! When you get time share pictures of your little critters!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 3, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Howdy and WELCOME from Alabama!



: I love this place and I have learned so much from everyone here. Sounds like you and Corinne are pretty close up there in Wisconsin



: ... and both of your hubby's name's are Bob?? Well, you will learn a lot from Corinne, she's one smart cookie when it comes to these little donkeys!



: Nice to meet you and I am looking forward to seeing your new additions when they get to your house.



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]


----------



## littledonkeys.com (Oct 3, 2006)

hi post some pics or they go nuts here...lol


----------



## Plum Lov'in (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. I will post pictures as soon as I go up to Corinnes house. We live about 2 hours away from each other. Yes, we both have husbands by the name of Bob. I cant wait to move, and get my donkeys home



: . I keep telling Corinne she needs to cut back on horses and get more donkeys, but do you all think she will listen to me..NO. Jolene


----------



## Denali (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome!! :saludando: I am fairly new to the forums and the wonderful world of donks!! My avatar is my boy Levi, the sweetest donkey around!! :bgrin We have had him for a couple of months, had him gelded (ouch!) and we are now looking for a friend for him, the goats just aren't cutting it!! This is a great place, glad you joined!! :aktion033:

Vicki

in Michigan, with Levi, the wonder donk


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Oct 3, 2006)

:saludando: Hi Jolene & Welcome... I am Teri from Washington State...you will have fun here and learn at the same time



:

*Can't wait to hear all the gossip about Corinne :aktion033: LOL... Teri


----------



## tifflunn (Oct 4, 2006)

: Welcome form Ontario, Canada




:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Oct 4, 2006)

HI JOLENE, WELCOME FROM N.Y.

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE PICTURES!!! :aktion033: , NIKKI


----------

